# Amano shrimp missing or eaten?



## Aqua Newbie (Apr 18, 2014)

Hello everyone! A friend of mine ask me to make an aquascape for his new 1 gallon. The tank,filter, lighting and wood was on him, the substrate,stones, plants, 5 black neon tetras and a single adult amano shrimp are the only things I gave him.















Today is the 3rd day since I set up the 1 gallon, when I checked this morning the Amano shrimp was no where to be found, it was gone! The first thing that came to my mind was that maybe it manage to escape my tank but I cant find it anywhere near the tank, then I checked the tank again and noticed this






















it was on the substrate, I just moved it on the wood so you can see it better...That thing looked like a remain of something atleast for me.. Is it possible that my amano shrimp died and my black neons ate it? Note that my amano was as big as 2 black neons combined, also my black neons were pretty stressed out in their new tank, they havent eat for 3 days, they wont eat when I feed them.

So is it possible that maybe my amano shrimp died and my black neons reduce its remain to almost nothing?


Sent from my Washing Machine using Microwave


----------



## AquaAurora (Jul 10, 2013)

If you don't have any land dwelling pets that might have a lil' shrimp snack off the floor I'd widen my search around the tank. They don't die the instant they leave the water, ever see how much a fish spaz-es around when pulled from the water? It could end up behind the stand or a few feet away from the tank even (but hopefully not). I have no experience keeping that specific tetra or shrimp so can't say if it ended up as a snack or not. Hopefully its being a super ninja behind a plant or the filter. If the shrimp was so big compared to the tetra and they've not been eating when you feed.. do they have 'full bellies' since the shrimp vanished or still looking a bit scrawny?

added: I'd check the larger tank next to the 1g too. See if he managed to fly into there "UPGRADE!"


----------



## greaser84 (Feb 2, 2014)

Looks like the shrimp died and the fish ate the remains. That's a small tank, only so many places to hide, check inside the filter. If you moved the driftwood, rocks and checked the filter thoroughly and no shrimp I'd say he's K.I.A.


----------



## Joeymozzer (Mar 23, 2014)

I thought the same of mine, I added 4 but only saw 3 consistently. So I watched and watched and watched. And out comes number 4, he hides in a groove in my driftwood


----------



## lksdrinker (Feb 12, 2014)

Cant say what might have happened to the shrmip; but I often have trouble finding one (or more) of the three amano shrimp in my tank. Granted, its a bit tougher in a 72 gallon tank than in might be in a 1 gallon tank though!

As far as the "debris" you've got in the photos, it almost looks like the cotton batting/sponge thing that aquatic plants are sometimes sold in.


----------



## Aqua Newbie (Apr 18, 2014)

This is how big the amano shrimp on the 1g was,,















If it has a big mouth it can probably swallow a whole adult tetra neon.


Sent from my Tapatalk using Iphone


----------



## Aqua Newbie (Apr 18, 2014)

Update: My sister saw the poor fellow around 10 feet away from my tank early this morning, it was already long dead when she saw it...It somehow manage to escape and crawl out of my room then die...RIP


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## koiboi (Sep 4, 2011)

Amanos tend to be jumpy the first day or so after you move them. That tank's pretty open.


----------



## SueD (Nov 20, 2010)

That 1 gal is way too small for 5 black neon tetras.


----------



## AGUILAR3 (Jun 22, 2013)

I set up a new tank a few weeks ago and stocked it with a few cardinal tetras and a single Amano. The Amano went MIA the next day and turned up the day after that about 15ft from the tank. Since it was a 20 high, we figured he would be ok but I guess not lol


----------



## Tihsho (Oct 10, 2007)

Mine were jumpy for the first week I had them. Sadly I lost 3/4 to jumping.


----------



## Steve002 (Feb 7, 2014)

I bought a couple of cherry shrimp, was the most expensive fish food to date. :-(


----------



## Steindler63 (Oct 8, 2012)

My Amano managed to crawl across the whole room after escaping the tank.


----------



## ctaylor3737 (Nov 14, 2013)

Amanos are jumpers check around the tank and put a lid on there.


----------

